# Brazil | The Beauty of the South American Giant



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brazil










*Population:* 202,656,788
*Area:* 8,515,767 km²
*GDP:* US$ 2,245 trillion
*GDP per capta:* US$ 15,034
*GDP growth average (past 4 years):* 3,4%
*HDI:* 0,744

*Capital:* Brasília
*Largest city:* São Paulo

*Brazil*, officially the *Federative Republic of Brazil* (Portuguese: _República Federativa do Brasil_,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil#cite_note-Bello1966v-9 is the largest country in both South America and the Latin American region. It is the world's fifth largest country, both by geographical area and by population, with over 193 million people.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil#cite_note-popdata-4 It is the largest Lusophone country in the world, and the only one in the Americas.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil#cite_note-CrocittiVallance2011-11

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil#cite_note-CrocittiVallance2011-11
Bounded by the Atlantic Ocean on the east, Brazil has a coastline of 7,491 km (4,655 mi).[12] It is bordered on the north by Venezuela, Guyana, Suriname and the French overseas region of French Guiana; on the northwest by Colombia; on the west by Bolivia and Peru; on the southwest by Argentina and Paraguay and on the south by Uruguay. Numerous archipelagos form part of Brazilian territory, such as Fernando de Noronha, Rocas Atoll, Saint Peter and Paul Rocks, and Trindade and Martim Vaz.[12] It borders all other South American countries except Ecuador and Chile and occupies 47% of the continent of South America.


Brazil was a colony of Portugal beginning from the landing of Pedro Álvares Cabral in 1500, up until 1815, when it was elevated to the rank of kingdom upon the formation of the United Kingdom of Portugal, Brazil and the Algarves. The colonial bond was in fact broken several years earlier, in 1808, when the capital of the Portuguese colonial empire was transferred from Lisbon to Rio de Janeiro, after Napoleon invaded Portugal.[13] Independence was achieved in 1822 with the formation of the Empire of Brazil, a unitary state governed under a constitutional monarchy and a parliamentary system. The country became a presidential republic in 1889, when a military _coup d'état_ proclaimed the Republic, although the bicameral legislature, now called Congress, dates back to the ratification of the first constitution in 1824.[14] Its current Constitution, formulated in 1988, defines Brazil as a federal republic.[15] The Federation is formed by the union of the Federal District, the 26 States, and the 5,564 Municipalities.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil#cite_note-16

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil#cite_note-16
The Brazilian economy is the world's sixth largest by nominal GDP and the seventh largest by purchasing power parity, as of 2013.[17] A member of the BRIC group, Brazil has one of the world's fastest growing major economies, and its economic reforms have given the country new international recognition and influence. Brazil's national development bank (BNDES) plays an important role for the country's economic growth. It mostly depends on its own money and invests in big local firms. The bank's goal is to promote economic growth as well as to preserve the environment and protection of local communities.Brazil is a founding member of the United Nations, the G20, CPLP, Latin Union, the Organization of Ibero-American States, the Organization of American States, Mercosul and the Union of South American Nations. Brazil is one of 17 megadiverse countries, home to a variety of wildlife, natural environments, and extensive natural resources in a variety of protected habitats. Brazil is considered a middle power in international affairs,[21] and has been identified as an emerging power.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil#cite_note-DominguezKim2013-22

*Flag*









*
Coat of arms*








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada Diamantina
Bahia state


Mar de Mesas da Chapada Diamantina by Michael Strugale, on Flickr









Michael Strugale


Trilha da Cachoeira da Fumaça by Vic Samp, on Flickr









Cachoeira da Fumaça by victor.marques, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lençóis Maranhenses National Park
Maranhão state


LENÇOIS MARANHENSES by deltafrut, on Flickr









Lençóis Maranhenses by Valdemir Cunha, on Flickr










Lencois dunes by Akhal-Téké, on Flickr










LENÇOIS MARANHENSES by deltafrut, on Flickr









Source​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

amazing sand dune.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Joaquim National Park
Santa Catarina state









DSC_3776 by DigiPhotus, on Flickr









Source









Source
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Trindade Island
Espírito Santo state









Source









Source


Ilha da Trindade by Ilha da Trindade 2, on Flickr









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Aparados da Serra National Park
Rio Grande do Sul-Santa Catarina state


Serra Geral Catarinense by LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, on Flickr


canion by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


Canion Fortaleza by Ivan < Georeferred Pictures! >, on Flickr









Canyon Fortaleza by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr 









marcus zilli - Natureza-45 by Marcus Zilli, on Flickr









Sem título by andré k. lane, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lajeado da Margarida
Rio Grande do Sul state









Lajeado da Margarida by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr









Lajeado da Margarida by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr









Campos de Cima da Serra by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr









Campos de Cima da Serra by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra dos Órgãos National Park
Rio de Janeiro state









Respira! by leosantiago, on Flickr 









Mata Atlântica - Serra dos Órgãos by Rafael Lavenère, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls
Paraná state


Iguazu Falls by semorton50, on Flickr









GisleneNOliveira


Iguaçu Falls: Aos pés by Vinícius Luiz, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls by markg6, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro
Rio de Janeiro state









Rio de Janeiro by CM Ortega, on Flickr









Ipanema by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr 









Rio Copacabana by CM Ortega, on Flickr









Pedra da Gávea by Stella Padão, on Flickr









DSC_0793 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr 









DSC_0752 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

amazing those sand dunes


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vitória
Espírito Santo state


Vitória - ES by Paulo Trarbach, on Flickr


Enseada e Praia do Canto... by xiko.andrade, on Flickr









Enseada do Suá, Vitória/ES. bydanotoni, on Flickr ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Gramado
Rio Grande do Sul State









Gramado/RS, 2º dia by Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., on Flickr










GRAMADO 02-03 AGO 08 119 by carlos mac cord, on Flickr









Catedral de Pedra by W Gaspar, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Catimbau Valley
Pernambuco State









Vale do Catimbau - PE by Mozart Souto, on Flickr

Araucaria Forest
Rio Grande do Sul State









Sem título by ♫♪♫ Márcio ♫♪♫, on Flickr

Jericoacoara National Park
Ceará State









Dawn / Amanhecer by Bart vanDorp, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Armação dos Búzios
Rio de Janeiro State









Vista Mirante - Búzios by Fernando Xambre, on Flickr

Neblina Peak National Park
Amazonas State









Pico da Neblina by Verbeno, on Flickr

Joaquina Beach
Santa Catarina State


Dunas - Praia Joaquina por Helton Kishi, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Curitiba
Paraná State









Curitiba tem pagode by RadamesM, on Flickr









Source​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images from Brazil, thanks for the effort FAAN. :cheers:


----------



## carlos pujol (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bonito*
Mato Grosso do Sul state


----------



## carlos pujol (Jan 30, 2010)

*Fernando de Noronha*
Pernambuco state
545 Km from Recife, PE










photo by Antonio Garrido taken from Wikipedia​


----------



## carlos pujol (Jan 30, 2010)

*Ouro Preto*
Minas Gerais state




























pics taken from the site Brasilplanet Turismo​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ While the photos are amazing, please don't forget to credit the photographers. Thanks!


----------



## doleron (Jul 8, 2010)

Very beautiful photos!! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itatiaia National Park
Rio de Janeiro State









Source

Casca D'Anta Waterfall
Minas Gerais State









Serra da Canastra - Cachoeira Casca D´Anta by Mauricio Berndt, on Flickr

Salvador
Bahia State









Pelourinho - Salvador - BA by  Gabriel Franceschi®, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto Alegre
Rio Grande do Sul State









Source


Primavera IMG_0660_fhdr.jpg by Zórzimo Croquezz, on Flickr









Sem título by ♫♪♫ Márcio ♫♪♫, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bertioga
São Paulo State









Source

Pantanal National Park
Mato Grosso do Sul State










Pantanal by Fernando Quevedo (SERENGETIMAN), on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ouro Preto
Minas Gerais State









A ilha by ajacorrea, on Flickr 

Paraty
Rio de Janeiro State










Paraty, RJ by Luis Petrini, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Frades Valley
Rio de Janeiro State










Um lugar chamado Vale dos Frades by Waldyr Neto, on Flickr

Capão Valley
Bahia State









Vista do alto do Pai Inácio by Vismar R, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Irati National Forest
Paraná State









Copadas de Araucaria angustifolia by F. V. Menon, on Flickr

São Francisco Waterfall
Paraná State









Salto São Francisco by marioalves28, on Flickr

Mount Roraima
Roraima State









Source



​


----------



## marcusflorida2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Great selections, FAAN.


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

FAAN, I'm your fan!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thank you! 

Tijuca Forest
Rio de Janeiro State









Tijuca Forest, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by decastr5, on Flickr

Christ the Redeemer
Rio de Janeiro State









Standing Still [Explored] by decastr5, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cacimbinhas Beach
Rio Grande do Norte State


Sem título by Gabriel Minarello, on Flickr

Ilha Bela
São Paulo State









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Galheta Beach
Santa Catarina State


GALHETA BEACH by marlonflp, on Flickr


Sem título by Micheℓ, on Flickr


SUPER PANORÂMICA by marlonflp, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Campeche Island
Santa Catarina State


Ilha do Campeche, Florianópolis by Marcelo_Prais, on Flickr


Ilha do Campeche, Florianópolis by Marcelo_Prais, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Conceição Lagoon
Santa Catarina State


Lagoa by Micheℓ, on Flickr









Farol da Barra by Micheℓ, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Fantastic shots!


----------



## Felipe Amazonense (Apr 17, 2012)

perfect


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Maragogi
Alagoas State










Ferias-201 by Mucoide, on Flickr









Ferias-200 by Mucoide, on Flickr









Ferias-227 by Mucoide, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fernando de Noronha Archipelago
Pernambuco State









Fernando de Noronha by Valdemir Cunha, on Flickr

Arraial do Cabo
Rio de Janeiro State









Prainha by Mario Moura, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Cipó National Park
Minas Gerais State


Trilhas Parque Nacional da Serra do Cipó by GERALDO S. RODRIGUES, on Flickr

Apucaraninha Fall
Paraná State


Salto Apucaraninha - Espetáculo de vista! by ricardoyamazaki, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Autumn in Serra Gaúcha
Rio Grande do Sul State


Dias de outono...... by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr

Trindade Island
Espírito Santo State


Ilha da Trindade by Ilha da Trindade 2, on Flickr

Diamantina Plateau
Bahia State









Source​


----------



## Felipe Amazonense (Apr 17, 2012)

pictures wonderfuls!


----------



## ..Vitor.. (Apr 24, 2012)

Fantastic! I Love my country....


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

Hermosos lugares, espectaculares fotografías


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thank you, guys! :cheers:

Kukenan-Kamaiwá Valley
Roraima State


Vale Kukenan-Kamaiwá by Thiago Orsi, on Flickr

Iguaçu Falls
Paraná State


Foz do Iguaçu by Valdemir Cunha, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mt. Roraima
Roraima State
(Brazil - Guyana - Venezuela border)


Monte Roraima byMarceloCamachobv, on Flickr


Monte Roraima by MarceloCamachobv, on Flickr


Monte Roraima by MarceloCamachobv, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Carneiros Beach
Pernambuco State









Source

Pedra da Gávea
Rio de Janeiro State









DSC_0799 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ilha Grande
Rio de Janeiro State


Lagoa Azul - Ilha Grande - RJ by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Lagoa Azul - Ilha Grande - RJ by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Lopes Mendes - Ilha Grande - RJ by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr​


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Magnificent country.  :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brasília
Distrito Federal (Brazil's Capital District)


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr


Sem título by Bento Viana, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Xingó Canyon
Sergipe State









Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr










Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr

Monte Negro Canyon
Rio Grande do Sul State


Canion Monte Negro - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr

São José dos Ausente
Rio Grande do Sul State


Amanhecer gelado II by Miriam Cardoso de Souza, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic images....thanks FAAN. :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent thread and awesome photos! Thank You so much for the sharing!:cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thank you, guys! :cheers:

Iguaçu Falls
Paraná State


A Grandiosidade das Cataratas by Vinícius Luiz, on Flickr

Serra do Cipó National Park
Minas Gerais State


Lapinha da Serra - MG by Alessandro Tocafundo, on Flickr

Fernando de Noronha Archipelago
Pernambuco State


Fernando de Noronha - Baia dos Porcos by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr


Fernando de Noronha - Ilha Dois Irmaos by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its beautiful!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Love it!! Great job..
Keep the good pics coming :cheers:


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Fantastic job FAAN


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Tabuleiro
Santa Catarina State


IMG_3639 by Carmezini, on Flickr

Boa Vista
Roraima State


águas de cor by Thiago Orsi, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ferradura Valley
Rio Grande do Sul State


Horseshoe Valley by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr

Florianópolis
Santa Catarina State


Two Paths to Paradise by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Tumucumaque National Park
Amapá State


_I4B2306-2 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_A2B9787-2 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_I4B2310-2 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pantanal National Park
Mato Grosso do Sul State


_DSC2251 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr]


Sem título by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_DSC1992 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jalapão State Park
Tocantins State


_A2B4682 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_I4B1313 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr


_A2B3892 by Photoenvironmental, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Santa Marta Lighthouse
Santa Catarina State


Farol de Santa Marta by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr

Novo Hamburgo
Rio Grande do Sul State


Watching Trees by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr

Joaquina Sand Dunes
Santa Catarina State


Watching the Sunset by Bernardo Möller, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Joaquim National Park
Santa Catarina State


avistamento do canyon laranjeiras by Mathieu Bertrand Struck, on Flickr


the ramp of the gods by Mathieu Bertrand Struck, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fernando de Noronha Archipelago
Pernambuco State


Baia dos Porcos - Fernando de Noronha-PE by Beto Félix, on Flickr


Baia dos Porcos - Fernando de Noronha-PE by Beto Félix, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Biological Reserve of Atol das Rocas
Rio Grande do Norte State


Swell no Atol by Kauns, on Flickr


Swell no Atol by Kauns, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Arraial do Cabo
Rio de Janeiro State​

farol de cabo frio e focinho do cabo (vista sul → norte) por Mathieu Bertrand Struck, no Flickr


Praia dos Anjos por Ana Freixieiro, no Flickr




FAAN, desculpe a intromissão...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

No problem, those pics are awesome


----------



## Dougcg (Dec 21, 2013)

*Island of Red Sand*
Paraíba State



http://s153.photobucket.com/user/ivojp_2007/media/IlhaAreiaVermelha.jpg.html?sort=3&o=263​


----------



## HansCouto (Feb 18, 2013)

*Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goias - Central Brazil*

*Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goias - Central Brazil
*

*Almecegas Waterfall*









source: www.diariodachapada.blogspot.com


----------



## HansCouto (Feb 18, 2013)

*Pedra Azul - Espirito Santo State*










source:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=965128


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice photos from Brazil


----------



## HansCouto (Feb 18, 2013)

*City of Pancas - Espirito Santo State - Brazil*










source: http://cidadesemfotos.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/fotos-de-pancas-es.html


----------



## HansCouto (Feb 18, 2013)

*Nobres - Near the 2014 WC host city of Cuiaba - Brazil*










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42300837


----------



## HansCouto (Feb 18, 2013)

*Fumacinha Waterfall - Chapada Diamantina National Park - Brazil*










source: http://jp-lugaresfantasticos.blogspot.com.br


----------



## HansCouto (Feb 18, 2013)

*Jericoacoara - near host city of Fortaleza*

*Beach of Jericoacoara* - State of Ceara - Brazil


----------



## HansCouto (Feb 18, 2013)

*City of Bonito -MS*

*Bonito* 
Mato Grosso do Sul State

















source: www.pontodechegada.com.br


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fernando de Noronha Archipelago
Pernambuco State











Praia da Baía dos Porcos - Fernando de Noronha - PE - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Praia da Baía dos Porcos - Fernando de Noronha - PE - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr


Praia do Sancho - Fernando de Noronha - PE - Brasil by Leandro Macedo Gonçalves, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra da Canastra National Park
Minas Gerais State


Cachoeira do Quilombo (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Cachoeira do Quilombo by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Chapada dos Guimarães National Park
Mato Grosso State


Cidade de Pedra by Pedro Bonna, on Flickr


Vale do Rio Paciência by Pedro Bonna, on Flickr


Mirante Cidade Pedra by Pedro Bonna, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itaparica Island
Bahia State


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--3 by Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, on Flickr


StudioK_Patrium_Panoramicas--7 by Flávio Guaraná - StudioK Projetos e Produções, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Joaquina Beach and Joaquina Sand Dunes
Santa Catarina State


Dunas da Joaquina by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Dunas da Joaquina (lV) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Dunas da Joaquina (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jericoacoara National Park
Ceará State


pedra furada by Bart vanDorp, on Flickr


Dawn / Amanhecer by Bart vanDorp, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Capão Valley
Bahia State


Vista do alto do Pai Inácio by Vismar R, on Flickr


Vale do Capão by Vismar R, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fortaleza Canyon
Rio Grande do Sul/Santa Catarina State


Canyon Fortaleza II by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Canyon Fortaleza  by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Autumn in the Vineyards of Farroupilha
Rio Grande do Sul State


Manhã na Roça by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr

Caxias do Sul
Rio Grande do Sul State


Depois da chuva by Fabio Grison , on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra Catarinense
Santa Catarina State


Chan Fotografo-6507 by Chan360, on Flickr

Antunes Beach
Alagoas State


Praia de Antunes, Maragogi-AL by Flavio Usuda , on Flickr

Winter in Santa Cecília
Santa Catarina State


Sem título by Sergio Giusti, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

like


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fumacinha Waterfall
Bahia State


Cachoeira da Fumacinha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumacinha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Caves in Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park
Goiás State










Part of *Chapada dos Veadeiros* (a heritage site)


Araquem- Chapada dos Veadeiros by Namuchila, on Flickr


Araquem- Chapada dos Veadeiros by Namuchila, on Flickr


Bocaina Farias by Namuchila, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Moreré Beach in Boipeba Island
Bahia State


Moreré by Leo Teles, on Flickr


Moreré by Leo Teles, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls
Paraná State


















Source









Source​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wowwww... Fernando de Noronha is a Paradise!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Great FAAN! 

Keep posting


----------



## Paulo miguel (Oct 17, 2012)

Chapada das mesas -Carolina-Ma


----------



## Paulo miguel (Oct 17, 2012)

Chapada das Mesas, Carolina-Ma


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Please follow the model of the previous posts, add credits and sources to the pics, and use quality pics only.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Storm approaching in Jaú National Park
Amazonas State










*Central Amazon Conservation Complex*

As the *largest protected area in the Amazon Basin*, this heritage site is notable for its high biodiversity, range of habitats such as várzea and igapó forests and number of endangered species. It has been recognized by various conservation agencies as a *high priority region*.


Chuva a Caminho by Tom Alves !, on Flickr


Rio Negro by Tom Alves !, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Wheat Fields in Entre Rios
Paraná State


Campos - Colônia Entre Rios - Guarapuava by André U. De Salis, on Flickr


P1010806 by André U. De Salis, on Flickr


Campos - Colônia Entre Rios - Guarapuava by André U. De Salis, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

North Coast of São Paulo
São Paulo State


praia da fazenda, ubatuba, estrada rio santos, São Paulo 8819 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Amanhecer em Ubatuba, Praia de Itamambuca vista da Estrada Rio Santos, São Paulo 8181 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


amanhecer no litoral da rio santos, ubatuba, São Paulo 0011 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Rola Moça State Park
Minas Gerais State


Tarde dourada by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr


Fim de tarde by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr


Campos da Serra do Rola Moça by Giancarlo Zorzin, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls
Paraná State












Iguazu Falls Brazil by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls Argentina by CharlesJia, on Flickr


Iguazu Falls Pano by CharlesJia, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Night in Ouro Preto
Minas Gerais State










*Historic Town of Ouro Preto*

*Founded at the end of the 17th century*, Ouro Preto (meaning Black Gold) was originally called Vila Rica, or "rich village", the *focal point of the gold rush and Brazil's golden age* in the 18th century under Portuguese rule.

The city centre contains well-preserved *Portuguese colonial architecture*, with few signs of modern urban life. Modern construction must adhere to historical standards maintained by the city. 18th- and 19th-century churches decorated with gold and the sculptured works of Aleijadinho make Ouro Preto a prime tourist destination.


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

what a beautiful country!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from São Luiz Fortress
Rio de Janeiro State

It's a fortification built on the top of *Pico Hill* in the city of *Niterói*, Rio de Janeiro state. It was built in *1769* by *portuguese colonizers*.


Forte São Luiz (7) by M. Freire, on Flickr


Forte São Luiz (6) by M. Freire, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

25 days to 2014 FIFA World Cup!
12 Host Cities in 12 States

*Some of the songs
*
*We Are One (Ole Ola) [The Official 2014 FIFA World Cup Song] (Olodum Mix)*
May 2014






*Dar um Jeito (We Will Find a Way) [The Official 2014 FIFA World Cup Anthem] {Lyric}*
May 2014






*The World is Ours - David Correy*
Coca Cola's 2014 FIFA World Cup Campaign Anthem






*Host Cities*








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra dos Órgãos National Park
Rio de Janeiro State










Part of *Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Serra dos Órgãos* ("Organs Range") is a mountain range in the state of *Rio de Janeiro*, Brazil, which was turned into a national park in *1939*. It is located about a one-hour drive from the *city of Rio de Janeiro*. The objective of the creation of this national park was to protect the native *forest* on the hillsides and the fresh *water springs* abundant in the region.


Travessia da Serra do Papagaio by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Visual do Escalavrado by Guto Machado, on Flickr


Floresta Negra by Guto Machado, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Inside of St. Benedict Monastery
Rio de Janeiro State

It's a monastery located in *Downtown Rio*, it is one of the main *colonial* buildings of the country. It was built between *1633 and 1671*.


Mosteiro de Sao Bento - Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Mosteiro de Sao Bento - Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Mosteiro de Sao Bento - Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Incredible, just awsome, Brasil is only and unrepitable.
I'm sad because I didn't notice this thread earlirer.

That is just gorgeus, you can find everything, from rainforest, deserts, mountains, lagunas, rivers, lakes to bigest word cities, fro commies to spanish classicism, from favelas to rich hoods to commies to high skyscrapers.......

I'm impresed. :cheers:

Edit: I alredy posted here, but I absolutely forgot about this thread. 
Can you show us, FAAN, the Sanke island? :cheers:

:cheers1:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Japanac said:


> Incredible, just awsome, Brasil is only and unrepitable.
> I'm sad because I didn't notice this thread earlirer.
> 
> That is just gorgeus, you can find everything, from rainforest, deserts, mountains, lagunas, rivers, lakes to bigest word cities, fro commies to spanish classicism, from favelas to rich hoods to commies to high skyscrapers.......
> ...


I'm glad you liked, Japanac! 



Japanac said:


> Edit: I alredy posted here, but I absolutely forgot about this thread.
> Can you show us, FAAN, the Sanke island? :cheers:
> 
> :cheers1:


What do you mean? Snakes Island or Sancho Island? We don't have Sanke Island here.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

The brazilian name is : Ilha de Queimida Grande! :cheers:


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

^^
Queimada Grande Island, or Snake Island in São Paulo State.


----------



## Poltronieri (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome...

If I need any interesting pic about Brazil, I know where I´m gonna get it


----------



## Poltronieri (Aug 17, 2013)

I got some interesting pics of São Paulo, but I´m not sure if they fit this thread...
Anyway, I´m gonna post them and let me know if they don´t


----------



## Poltronieri (Aug 17, 2013)

São Paulo
São Paulo State










Marcelo Donatelli









Marcelo Donatelli









Hotu Matua









Elisa Rodrigues









Marcelo Donatelli









Marcelo Donatelli









Marcelo Donatelli









Marcelo Donatelli​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Brazil :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra do Divisor National Park
Acre State

*Serra do Divisor National Park* is a 8,463 km² (3,268 sq mi) national park on the *westernmost point of Brazil*, in the state of Acre, *near Peruvian border*. It is also the *highest point in that state*, almost 1000 meters above sea level in some points. It has been nominated by the Brazilian government as a *Tentative World Heritage Site* since 1998. *The Amazon Rainforest is untouched.*


Sierra del Divisor by Rainforest Trust, on Flickr


Sierra del Divisor by Rainforest Trust, on Flickr


Sierra del Divisor by Rainforest Trust, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Night View in Ipanema and Leblon Neighborhoods
Rio de Janeiro State


Bairros e Praias de Ipanema e Leblon vistos do alto do Dois Irmãos, Rio de Janeiro_4335 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Bairros e Praias de Ipanema e Leblon vistos do alto do Dois Irmãos, Rio de Janeiro_4340 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Hercílio Luz Bridge in Florianópolis
Santa Catarina State

Located in *Florianópolis*, the capital city of Santa Catarina State in Southern Brazil, the *Hercilio Luz Bridge* is the first bridge constructed to link the *Santa Catarina Island* to the mainland.

It is the *longest suspension bridge in Brazil*. The central span was considered quite long (but not the longest, at 340 metres) at the time of its opening and is still *one of the 100 largest suspension bridges*. Construction started on November 14, 1922 and was concluded *May 13, 1926*. It has been *closed* to the public *since* May 13, *1991*. Currently is *under restoration*.


Ponte Hercilio Luz, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brasil_7119 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Ponte Hercilio Luz, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brasil_6350-Editar by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Ponte Hercilio Luz, Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brasil_6357 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Historic Town of Tiradentes
Minas Gerais State

*Tiradentes* is a town with just *7,000 inhabitants*. The original village was established in *1702* and became a city on *1718*. It was named after *"Tiradentes", a national hero*, who was born there. The former name of the city was São José del Rey and it was changed as soon as Brazil adopted the *Republic instead of the Monarchy*.


A matriz ensolarada by Márcia Valle, on Flickr


Casario by Márcia Valle, on Flickr


Foto em Pauta Tiradentes 2013 by JorgeSantos, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Belém
Pará State

*Belém* is capital and largest city of *Pará* state in the country's *north*. It is located the entrance gate to the *Amazon River* with a busy port, airport, and bus/coach station. With an estimated population of *2,360,250*, considering its metropolitan area— it is the *10th most populous city in Brazil*.

*Founded* in *1616* by the *Kingdom of Portugal*, Belém was the *first European colony on the Amazon* but *did not become part of Brazil until 1775*. The newer part of the city has *modern buildings and skyscrapers*. The colonial portion retains the *charm of tree-filled squares, churches and traditional blue tiles*. The city has a *rich history and architecture from colonial times*. Recently it witnessed a skyscraper boom.

*Historic Center and Skyline*


Belém sunrise by Alan Pantoja, on Flickr


Á beira do rio by Michel Braga, on Flickr


Teatro, Belém - Pará by Visit Brasil, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Serra dos Órgãos National Park
Rio de Janeiro State










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves *

*Serra dos Órgãos* ("Organs Range") is a mountain range in the state of *Rio de Janeiro*, Brazil, which was turned into a national park in *1939*. It is located about a one-hour drive from the *city of Rio de Janeiro*. The objective of the creation of this national park was to protect the native *forest* on the hillsides and the fresh *water springs* abundant in the region.


Portais de Hércules by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Vale do Bonfim by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Pedra do Sino by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Alvorada Palace in Brasília
Distrito Federal










*Brasília*

The *Palácio da Alvorada* is the *official residence of the President of Brazil*. It is located in the national capital of *Brasília*, on a peninsula at the margins of *Paranoá Lake*. The building was designed by *Oscar Niemeyer* and built between *1957 and 1958* in the *modernist style*. It has been the residence of every Brazilian president since *Juscelino Kubitschek*.


Palácio da Alvorada - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Alvorada Palace by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


Piscina e Jardins Internos do Palácio da Alvorada / Pool and Gardens Interior of Alvorada Palace by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2014 FIFA World Cup Final Match
Rio de Janeiro State

The *2014 FIFA World Cup Final* was a football match that took place on *13 July 2014* at the *Maracanã Stadium* in *Rio de Janeiro, Brazil* to determine the 2014 FIFA World Cup champion. *Germany* defeated Argentina 1-0 in extra time, with the only goal being scored by *Mario Götze*. Almost *75,000 spectators* were at *Maracanã Stadium*, including many authorities (*Dilma Rousseff, Vladimir Putin, Angela Merkel, Thomas Bach*, etc).









Source


Brazil Soccer WCup Germany Argentina by rionegro.com.ar, on Flickr


Final da Copa do Mundo 2014 - Estádio do Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Final da Copa do Mundo 2014 - Estádio do Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Brazil Soccer WCup Germany Argentina by rionegro.com.ar, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Winter in Cruz Machado
Paraná State

*Cruz Machado* is a town of *Paraná* state, it has a population of *28,043 inhabitants*. 

It's located in the southern portion of the state, at *900 m above sea level*, the climate is *temperate*.


Neve em Cruz Machado (PR) by @marcelokloczko, on Flickr


Neve em Cruz Machado (PR) by @marcelokloczko, on Flickr


Neve em Cruz Machado (PR) by @marcelokloczko, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Monte Negro Canyon
Rio Grande do Sul - Santa Catarina States

*Monte Negro Canyon* is located in the border between *Rio Grande do Sul* and *Santa Catarina* state, it is totally covered by subtropical forest. The top of the canyon is the highest place of Rio Grande do Sul state.


Canyon Monte Negro - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr


Canyon Monte Negro - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr


Canyon Monte Negro - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr​


----------



## Poltronieri (Aug 17, 2013)

FAAN said:


> Historic Town of Tiradentes
> Minas Gerais State
> 
> *Tiradentes* is a town with just *7,000 inhabitants*. The original village was established in *1702* and became a city on *1718*. It was named after *"Tiradentes", a national hero*, who was born there. The former name of the city was São José del Rey and it was changed as soon as Brazil adopted the *Republic instead of the Monarchy*.
> ...


Morei e trabalhei em Belo Horizonte durante 1 ano e até hoje sinto vontade de me dar um pontapé na bunda por nunca ter ido visitar Ouro Preto.... E olha que não faltou oportunidade. Sabará e Mariana também, sembre quis conhecer...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brazil :cheers:


----------



## ricfelix (Mar 3, 2011)

*Serra dos Carajás - Pará​*













































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117610832&postcount=1158​


----------



## JonasBR (Jan 2, 2015)

_Santa Cruz do Sul, Rio Grande do Sul_


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vitória
Espírito Santo State

*Vitória*, spelled Victória until the 1940s, is the *capital of the state of Espírito Santo*, Brazil. It is located on a *small island within a bay* where a few rivers meet the sea. *It was founded in 1551*. The *city proper has a population of 352,102* whilst the G*reater Vitória metropolitan area has a population of more than 1,884,096*, the *14th largest in Brazil*.


Terceira Ponte by sama093, on Flickr


Pedra da Sereia by sama093, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ponta de Pedra District
Pernambuco State

*Ponta de Pedra* is a district of the municipality of *Goiana, Pernambuco state*. It has *8,000 inhabitants* and it's located on the *coast of Pernambuco state*.


Ponta de Pedra by levioliveirade, on Flickr


Ponta de Pedra by levioliveirade, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls
Paraná State










Part of *Iguaçu National Park*

*Iguaçu Falls* are waterfalls of the *Iguaçu River* on the border of the Argentinian province of *Misiones* and the Brazilian state of *Paraná*. The falls divide the river into the *upper and lower Iguaçu*. This is *one of the most visited places in Brazil*, the falls are also one of the *7 Wonders of Nature*.


Devil's throat - Iguaçu falls by IzTheViz, on Flickr


Devil's throat by Remco Douma, on Flickr​


----------



## Dioginis (Mar 6, 2011)

Nossa que lindo.


----------



## Dougcg (Dec 21, 2013)

um dos melhores threads do ssc :applause:
parabens faan


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Dioginis said:


> Nossa que lindo.





Dougcg said:


> um dos melhores threads do ssc :applause:
> parabens faan


I'm glad you liked the thread, guys!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View of Rio's Shapes at Sunset
Rio de Janeiro State










*Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

*Rio de Janeiro*, commonly referred to as simply Rio, is the *second largest city in Brazil*, the sixth largest city in the Americas and the *world's thirty-fifth largest city* by population. The metropolis is anchor to the Rio de Janeiro metropolitan area, ranked as the second most populous metropolitan area in Brazil, the sixth most populous in the Americas and the eighteenth largest in the world. 


Parque da Cidade - Niteroi by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mirante do Roncador in Rio
Rio de Janeiro State










*Rio de Janeiro: Carioca Landscapes Between the Mountain and the Sea*

*Mirante do Roncador* is a place that offers a *panoramic view* of some of the *beaches of Barra da Tijuca* in Rio de Janeiro.


Mirante do Roncador - Rio de Janeiro by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


Mirante do Roncador - Rio de Janeiro by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Brazil :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome photos! kay:


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys I have just finished editing a vlog about Iguazu falls about the Brazilian side. Soon enough I`ll edit one on the Argentinian side too as well as paraguay nearby so on and so forth! Please have a look, like, share, subscribe. I hope you like it! Cheers!

There are a lot of drone shots here and information about how to get there so on and so forth!


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

*Museu da Borracha Rio Branco - Acre*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Historic Town of Tiradentes
Minas Gerais State

*Tiradentes* is a municipality in the Brazilian state of *Minas Gerais*. Tiradentes had an estimated population of 7,002, as of 2010. 
The original village was established in *1702* and became a city on 19 January 1718.
It has been acclaimed as an *unspoiled example of colonial architecture*.


Crepúsculo em Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brasil by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Tiradentes, Minas Gerais by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pontal do Atalaia
Rio de Janeiro State

*Arraial do Cabo* is a municipality located in the Brazilian state of *Rio de Janeiro*. Its population is of *28,010 inhabitants*. It's a very *touristic town* that receives tourists from the whole world, the town is surrounded by *paradisiacal beaches* of *white sands* and *crystal clear waters*.


Atalaia by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


Pontal do Atalaia by Rodrigo Vasconcellos, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonete Beach in Ubatuba
São Paulo State










*Atlantic Forest South-East Reserves*

*Ubatuba* is a coastal city of the northern coast of *São Paulo state*. The city has around *80,000 inhabitants*. The city lies the *Tropic of Capricorn*. The urban area is mainly concentrated in the Atlantic and valley areas.


Ubatuba - Bonete by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr


Ubatuba - Bonete by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iguaçu Falls
Paraná State










Part of *Iguaçu National Park*

*Iguaçu Falls* are waterfalls of the *Iguaçu River* on the border of the Argentinian province of *Misiones* and the Brazilian state of *Paraná*. The falls divide the river into the *upper and lower Iguaçu*. This is *one of the most visited places in Brazil*, the falls are also one of the *7 Wonders of Nature*.


Foz do Iguaçu - Cataratas by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr


Foz do Iguaçu - Cataratas by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tapajós River in Alter do Chão
Pará State

*Alter do Chão* is a village located in the municipality of *Santarém, Pará* state, *Northern Brazil*. This village was founded in *1626*, during the *colonial era*. The village lies on the shores of *Tapajós River* famous for its beaches recognition as the *best fresh water beaches in the world* by *The Guardian*. The village is known as the "Brazilian Caribbean".


Alter do Chão - Aéreo Santarém by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


Alter do Chão - Aéreo Santarém by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, FAAN :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Beaches in Maragogi*
Alagoas State 


Maragogi_beach_Brazil_02 by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


Maragogi_beach_Brazil_07 by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


Maragogi_beach_Brazil_11 by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos update, FAAN


----------

